# $10 coupon on $50 purchase at BA Scarborough



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

In their in-store flyer, valid until the end of July.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

What does it cover?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

teemee said:


> In their in-store flyer, valid until the end of July.


I got the coupon yesterday ... thanks for the heads up



JohnyBGood said:


> What does it cover?


You can buy anything in the store. You can not combine store credits with this $10 coupon and you can not use this $10 coupon to buy gift cards.


----------

